
Put decent JavaScript documentation in your address bar - shawndumas
http://blog.davidpadbury.com/2011/02/05/put-decent-js-docs-in-your-address-bar/
======
strager
DuckDuckGo: !mdc date, or !mdn date, or !js date. Woo!

